

Fuzzy Search: find what I meant, not what I said - diego
http://blog.indextank.com/523/fuzzy-search-find-what-i-meant-not-what-i-said/

======
iwasphone
This is a really cool development.

Depending on context, there may be cases where I want a strict search. Other
times I may want Soundex-style (phonetic) matches, matches based on word form
(different tense, number, gender, etc...), or matches based on common
misspellings.

Having already built a couple of apps with IndexTank, I'm curious about
controlling the degree of fuzziness in an API call. Can this be controlled
through a parameter on a per-query basis?

~~~
diego
Thanks! Right now you can turn it on or off for particular fields, but we
could do what you suggest. If you have a good use case please come chat with
us on the site if we are around, or email us (support@...)

